# Our Red Schwinns



## jungleterry (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello just finished My wife's red debutante . . Great riding 3 speed . Loving our schwinns .thank you again to all who have helped . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2015)

wow tough choice between red or blue....


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm happy for you guys. Do a pair of white schwinns and you'll cover the all American spectrum. Terry, maybe a 59 corvette?  Not easily found though. Rob.


----------

